# Bark Magazines 100 Best and Brightest



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great reference list of people and web links. http://www.thebark.com/content/best-brightest-world-dogs Oh yeah if you like dog mags. I think this one is the best. Cheap too.


----------

